# Onsite POT striping required?



## ADAguy (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyone ever seen in ADA Standards for Accessible Design, the CBC, ANSI 117.1 or elsewhere a codified or legal requirement to provide striping of onsite POTs from the public sidewalk to the primary entrance of a service station min-mart?

Given it not being a technical requirement then how do you provide tactile indicators for cane users?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 7, 2017)

There is no code requirement for POT to be painted.
The painting is a convenience for the disabled and the Inspector.
Truncated domes are not dependent on the painted POT.  The blind person
cannot see the paint anyway.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 26, 2017)

I have had rehab projects where there was a but a single 4' wide pathway that would comply for both forward and cross-slope as it meandered across a large warped asphalt surface.  In that case, we striped the meandering route that we knew would comply, just let people know that a compliant path was possible.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 26, 2017)

May be good in practice but will only serve some of the disabled community. Not tactile


----------



## mark handler (Sep 27, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> May be good in practice but will only serve some of the disabled community. Not tactile


Trucaded domes do not hold up to vehicle traffic.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 27, 2017)

yes, but code requires 5 yr warranty.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 27, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> yes, but code requires 5 yr warranty.


Not required, nor recommended, nor warrantied, in vehicular traffic locations.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 13, 2017)

Mark, see 11B 247.1.2.5; what say you to it?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 14, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Mark, see 11B 247.1.2.5; what say you to it?


11B-247.1.2.5 Hazardous vehicular areas. If a walk crosses or adjoins a vehicular way, and the walking surfaces are not separated by curbs, railings or other elements between the pedestrian areas and vehicular areas, the boundary between the areas shall be defined by a continuous detectable warning complying with Sections 11B-705.1.1 and 11B-705.1.2.5.

*It does not say TD shall or should be "IN" vehicular traffic POT. The "boundary" not the vehicular traffic POT. if you follow the manufactures instructions you will not place them in a vehicular traffic POT. They will not hold up to vehicular traffic, follow the manufactures instructions.*


----------



## steveray (Oct 16, 2017)

I believe that section says you need them at the "boundary" (pedestrian to vehicular) not over the entire path...


----------



## mark handler (Oct 16, 2017)

steveray said:


> I believe that section says you need them at the "boundary" (pedestrian to vehicular) not over the entire path...


The point that I have been trying to make is, they should never be in the Vehicular POT

These are wrong: DO NOT DO THIS\









*The one on the top was used to advertise their innovative solutions to the ADA issue. *


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 16, 2017)

Upper photo appears to adjoin (adjacent? to) a vehicular way without a separation on one side, no?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 16, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Upper photo appears to adjoin (adjacent? to) a vehicular way without a separation on one side, no?


The upper photo is *"IN" *the required driveway width for two way traffic


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 16, 2017)

"Point" not mentioned before, "required driveway width", how is "required" driveway width determined for a gas station?
Are all driveway entrances assumed to be bi-directional (in most cases)?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 16, 2017)

Asked and answered
https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/maxium-travel-distance-to-a-restroom.21299/


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 16, 2017)

Not RR Mark, minimum width for driveway and drive aisle width for 2-way traffic?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 16, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Not RR Mark, minimum width for driveway and drive aisle width for 2-way traffic?


Varies, talk to AHJ. 
26 feet is normal.


----------

